# My first sculpt



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

After seeing some of the great sculpts on this website, I decided to give it a try myself. While I'm not Lauriebeast, Ghoul Friday, or Dave the Dead, I was quite fun to do and I'm happy with how it came out. It's only about 3 inches long and made from sculpey clay and acrylic paints.

Toe Pincher


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

nicely done


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, it's so cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Would that be called a "little piggy" toe pincher?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Would that be called a "little piggy" toe pincher?


Haha, possibly...the wife called a cat paw coffin last night. I'm sure either would fit.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

That looks awesome tuck! Is it hollow inside?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats very nicely done! But where is the fairy's corpse?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Frightguy--it is hollow inside, I thought about just doing it solid but thought it would look better hollow. 

Debbie--once my skills get a bit better I will place a little fairy corpse inside. Right now I'm just happy to make basic shapes .


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great start better than anything I could do


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice, Tuck! I like that alot!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good choice for a first sculpt.

It looks really good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so impressive. Nice work.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job! Stick a severed finger in there!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Tuck, you did a great job on that little coffin. It's wise to start with something small and generic just to get a feel for the clay. Keep up the good work and be sure to keep us all posted on your sculpting progress.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That totally rocks, Tuck! And Laurie's right. Little props are a good way to start... you can totally refine the high-detail realism thing, while keeping the project small enough to be non-intimidating. That's about as good as a teeny coffin can get!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice sculpting!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work I happen to have a 3 inch corpse I've been looking for a coffin for


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

how cute is that!!  love it!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> nice work I happen to have a 3 inch corpse I've been looking for a coffin for


do i really need to say it?

and great job on the coffin. it's awesome


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

That's so cute! I love it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awww, adorable!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is so cute, and you did a great job, good eye for detail~


----------

